# Abu Dhabi Residential Areas



## Wilfie (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi,

I am considering moving to AD from Dubai for work reasons. Can anyone give me some advice on residential areas within AD and prices for a 1/2 bed apartment? I am currently living in The Greens and would be looking for something similar, ie, nice to walk about, shops nearby, etc

Thanks


----------

